# Which version of FoCal for a 5D3??



## cayenne (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, I'm thinking of jumping in and getting Focal to amfa my lenses, and with a 50L purchase (hopefully this year) I'll definitely want to configure that.

As I understand it, since you have to manually make the settings for the 5D3 camera, full "auto" version likely isn't going to do much for me.

I"m reading on the comparisons:

http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/versions/version-comparison/

And as I go down, I don't see anything much really on the Plus and Pro versions that would seem to make a compelling reason to get them over the Std. version.

Can anyone that is using Focal with a Canon 5D Mark III jump in here and say what version they bought and if they got the Pro or the Plus versions, what extra features in those over the standard version are you finding you use and are useful?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2014)

I find manual mode (where you capture the images yourself and load them into FoCal, rather than tethering your camera) to be easier than the manual settings change mode required with the 5D3 and 1DX. I think you need at least the Plus version for manual mode.

I find the aperture sharpness and focus consistency tests to be quite useful with a new lens, and the multipoint focal test is a good way to validate the performance of your AF system. Those are only available with the pro version.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of jumping in and getting Focal to amfa my lenses, and with a 50L purchase (hopefully this year) I'll definitely want to configure that.
> 
> As I understand it, since you have to manually make the settings for the 5D3 camera, full "auto" version likely isn't going to do much for me.
> 
> ...


***I see Neuro beat me to it while I was typing my post, but it looks like we're on the same page***

I bought the standard for my 5DII, but soon upgraded to the Plus to get fully-automated calibration. I ended up with the Pro for dust analysis and my long lenses. 

For the 5DIII, if you don't have lenses over 400mm, I'd highly recommend the Plus version because it has the Manual mode. Using the Manual mode when you already have to change the AFMA amount is much faster because you can just go shoot the photos yourself and then load them onto your PC/Mac. Waiting on Focal to do each shot takes significantly longer and you still have to change the AFMA amount yourself. The Pro features are cool, but you can always upgrade later if you decide you want them, and unless the exchange rate changes, it's the same price to upgrade later as it would be to buy upfront.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm thinking of jumping in and getting Focal to amfa my lenses, and with a 50L purchase (hopefully this year) I'll definitely want to configure that.
> ...



Thanks to you and Neuro too.

Hmm..ok, that part about upgrading later might sell me on the Plus version.

I see it listed as: £39.95.....I'm trying to see if they have the prices on that site in US dollars..isn't that like about $80US?

My longest lens at this point, is the 70-200mm f/2.8...I'm likelyl to buy a 2x extender...would I need the pro version to check and adjust that combo ?

C


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

Google says it's $66.70 US at the current exchange rate. Paypal will convert, but keep in mind that they (maybe) have a foreign transaction fee and most credit cards charge a 3% foreign transaction fee. If you use a CC, take a look at which one doesn't have a foreign transaction fee. The AMEX Platinum and many of the Visa Signature cards have no fee.

Also, "Testing of > 400mm focal length" means only lenses over 400mm, and I'm 99.9% sure I used the Plus version with my 400 f/5.6 and 70-200 + 2x, so I think you're okay.


----------

